# K9 Hector killed on duty



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

I hope I did this right and that my link works. In Lafayette, LA. on Sunday Oct.12,2008, K-9 Hector was killed when a car went off the road striking him and his handler. The officer had minor injuries. It was a hit and run. They have not caught the person yet. His funeral will be on Wednesday.

http://theadvertiser.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20081013/NEWS01/81013006


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Link didn't work for me though I'm sorry to hear this.


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

ok, i'll try another link

www.katc.com


This is the local news station. I'm very disappointed in the local newspaper. They put a small write up on the accident on the 2nd page of the paper! They chose to give publicity to a father and son who's trial started Monday for dog fighting in 2005 and rising transit cost.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

It's tragic to lose a good working dog under any circumstances. We've had two injured under the same circumstances. One, while recovering physically, would never work near a road again. At least the handler is recovering. Hope they catch the moron that did it.

DFrost


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

It is bad when a dog will die from an accident or work related issue. Was it a DUI?


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Was it a DUI?


my guess is no one'll ever know due to the fact that LE hasn't found the driver yet.

it really is too bad when a good dog is killed like this...


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

A person was arrested, he is a Lt. in the National Guard:sad:


----------



## Alyssa Myracle (Aug 4, 2008)

If he's convicted, that will read "He *was* a LT in the National Guard.

Strangly, no one ever says, "yeah, they caught the guy. Turns out he was a baggage clerk at Albertsons."

Sad story all around. What an awful way to lose your partner.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

question about the charges- for you LEO's- if this clown is charged with the accident-will this be looked at differently- than the everyday say" pet dog" that was hit. Will the judge take into to account -this is a working K9 officer- all the training and expense that the city spends on a dog- I can only hope so...
what a sad story-


----------



## Alyssa Myracle (Aug 4, 2008)

It would depend on the jurisdiction.
My LE experience is strictly military, but whether or not the individual *knew* the dog and handler to be LE or not, would also be a factor. Intent is usually a major player with most charges.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Our state law says a dog is property. Property has a value, that value can be assessed to the guilty party. If the subject was DUI, which I don't know, there would be additional criminal charges. 

DFrost


----------

